# sentra cluster



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

i have a sentra 95 b13 but de engine its a ga16de, the car its like a 91 to 94 sentra b13, i like to change the instrument cluster but my car dont use cable for de speedometer its electric, the question is what cluster with tach its familiar with my car, 91-94 dont work in my car , 98 cluster work in my car?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Please re-phrase your question as I couldn't understand what you need help with.


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Harris said:


> Please re-phrase your question as I couldn't understand what you need help with.


ok my english is not good, my question is 1998 cluster work on 1995 b13 sentra?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

thers a 1995 b13 sentra?


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Liquider said:


> thers a 1995 b13 sentra?


MY CAR IS 1995 AND THE BODY AND ENGINE ITS LIKE 91 -94 B13, SOMEBODY TELL ME, THAT CARS WAS IMPORT, HERE IN PUERTO RICO NAMED 1995 SENTRA CLASSIC


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

WHAT? dude dont type in caps i was just asking if there was a 1995 sentra...by the way just cause you bought your car in 1995 does not mean its 1995...on the registration you put 1995?


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Liquider said:


> WHAT? dude dont type in caps i was just asking if there was a 1995 sentra...by the way just cause you bought your car in 1995 does not mean its 1995...on the registration you put 1995?


what ever, can you answer my question...??? 1998 cluster work on 1995 sentra??


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

if its the b14 like it should be then i dont understand why it wouldnt fit...dude i thought 1995-1998 were the b14 models...i think you've had too much bud light


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Liquider said:


> if its the b14 like it should be then i dont understand why it wouldnt fit...dude i thought 1995-1998 were the b14 models...i think you've had too much bud light


ok if its not a b14? work ?? there two cluster are very similar


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

jorgeeagle said:


> ok if its not a b14? work ?? there two cluster are very similar


what? i believe the b13 ones are cable...if im not mistaken...ask apctoolfan...he knows his stuff...but i think your drunk either way :thumbup:


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Liquider said:


> what? i believe the b13 ones are cable...if im not mistaken...ask apctoolfan...he knows his stuff...but i think your drunk either way :thumbup:


tomorow i gone check the vin number of my car, to now the year ok, happy? :loser:


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

jorgeeagle said:


> tomorow i gone check the vin number of my car, to now the year ok, happy? :loser:



yes please :loser:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok enough of misinformation.

The last generation B13 gauge clusters were controlled electronically, at least here in the USA. If your B13 cluster looks the same as the B14 one, you can most likely use the 98 cluster. jorgeeagle is probably not in the USA, where the B13 lasted until 1994.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

yes the b13 is still being sold in parts of the world. remeber the u.s.a is only a portion of what nissan covers, just because it still isnt made here doesnt mean its not available somewhere else.

to the original question, if they are both electric speedometers, then you should have no problem.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Why is there so much stupid going on in here? Landlord and Harris know what's up :cheers: , but damn...

Why do people seem to think that every country has the exact same cars as the US? This is as bad as the European 200SX debate...

Anyway, to answer the question, the '93-'94 Sentras had electronic speedos. The B13 was also sold in other parts of the world later than '94, and in Mexico, it's still being made.

A '98 GA16DE cluster should work in your car, no problem.


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

Harris said:


> Ok enough of misinformation.
> 
> The last generation B13 gauge clusters were controlled electronically, at least here in the USA. If your B13 cluster looks the same as the B14 one, you can most likely use the 98 cluster. jorgeeagle is probably not in the USA, where the B13 lasted until 1994.



thankssss, ok the vin 3 N I E B 3 2 A 2 S L 0 0 1 7 3 3...

How to read a VIN

1st character- Identifies the country in which the vehicle was manufactured.
For example: U.S.A.(1or 4), Canada(2), Mexico(3), Japan(J), Korea(K), England(S), Germany(W), Italy(Z)

2nd character- Identifies the manufacturer. For example; Audi(A),
BMW(B), Buick(4), Cadillac(6), Chevrolet(1), Chrysler(C), Dodge(B),
Ford(F), GM Canada(7), General Motors(G), Honda(H), Jaquar(A), Lincoln(L), Mercedes Benz(D), Mercury(M), Nissan(N), Oldsmobile(3), Pontiac(2or5), Plymouth(P), Saturn(8), Toyota(T), VW(V), Volvo(V).

3rd character- Identifies vehicle type or manufacturing division.

4th to 8th characters- VDS - Vehicle Descriptor Section. These 5 characters occupy positions 4 through 8 of the VIN and may be used by the manufacturer to identify attributes of the vehicle. Identifies vehicle features such as body style, engine type, model, series, etc.

9th Character - The check digit "character or digit 9" in the sequence of a vehicle identification number (VIN) built beginning with model year 1981 (when the 17 character digit format was established) can best be described as identifying the VIN accuracy.

A check digit shall be part of each vin (since 1981) and shall appear in position
nine (9) of the VIN on the vehicle and on any transfer documents containing
the vin prepared by the manufacturer to be given to the first owner for purposes
other than resale. Thus, the vins of any two vehicles manufactured within a 30
year period shall not be identical. The check digit means a single number or letter
"x" used to verify the accuracy of the transcription of the vehicle identification
number.

After all other characters in the VIN have been determined by the manufacturer
the check digit is calculated by carrying out a mathematical computation
specified. This is based on vin position, sample vin, assigned value code,
weight factor and multiply assigned value times weight factors. The values are added and the total is divided by 11. The remainder is the check digit number.
The correct numeric remainder - zero through nine (0-9) will appear.
However, if the remainder is 10 the letter "X" is used to designate the check
digit value/number.


10th character- Identifies the model year. For example: 1988(J), 1989(K), 1990(L), 1991(M), 1992(N), 1993(P), 1994(R), 1995(S), 1996(T),
1997(V), 1998(W), 1999(X), 2000(Y)------2001(1), 2002(2), 2003(3)

11th character- Identifies the assembly plant for the vehicle.

12th to 17th characters- VIS - Vehicle Identifier Section. The last 8 characters of the VIN are used for the identification a of specific vehicle. The last four characters shall always be numeric. Identifies the sequence of the vehicle for production as it rolled off the manufacturers assembly line.


----------



## jorgeeagle (May 29, 2003)

jorgeeagle said:


> thankssss, ok the vin 3 N I E B 3 2 A 2 S L 0 0 1 7 3 3...
> 
> How to read a VIN
> 
> ...


whos drunk now?? :cheers:


----------

